# May ED - possible iternary



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

Trinitony said:


> We had no trouble finding underground parking near Monaco's Oceanographic Museum. But that may not be convenient for you. Instead you might look at this site:
> 
> https://www.monaco-parkings.mc/carpark


Thanks. Did you stay at Monaco overnight? Any issues with leaving it there and walking to the hotel?


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

boi222 said:


> Thanks. Did you stay at Monaco overnight? Any issues with leaving it there and walking to the hotel?


No, we were staying in Vence. We arrived in Monaco in the morning, spent the day sightseeing in Monaco and then went back to Vence. My recollection is that the parking spaces were more than adequate and I don't think there would have been any problem leaving it overnight. Perhaps another Bimmerfester can comment on overnight parking.


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

I like the idea of dropping off in Nice and flying home from Nice.


----------



## DaveM46 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip - I agree, drop of in Nice sounds like a good idea. Regarding rudeness, I think it comes down to a cultural misunderstanding. Having spent time in the US, I know that you guys are used to expecting excellent customer service and a smile to go with it. The fact that you don't always get this in Europe is interpreted as rudeness, but you shouldn't take it personally.


----------



## DaveM46 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ohh, and I also believe that a lot of Europeans don't understand English as well as many Americans expect them to, so speaking loudly and getting frustrated won't help. Take a phrase book and try your best to say somethings in the native language, it will be appreciated.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

MB330 said:


> *Venezia*
> Hotel Antica Villa Graziella
> Via Luigi Coletti, 6, 30175 Marghera Venezia, Italy
> +39 041 921-655
> +39 041 921-931 (Fax)


In 2010 we stayed at the Hotel Antica Villa Graziella. If you do not mind public transportation, (10 minute bus ride) it a nice small hotel on a quiet back street. A tip, bottled water is very expensive once in Venice proper. Between the hotel and the bus stop is a grocery store, you can get water for under a euro for 1.5 liter bottles.


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.

Another question: when is a good time to order my plane tickets? I can't seem to find a affordable one-way (non-stop) ticket to Paris from a reputable airline, the only thing that comes up is XL Airways and they have horrible reviews. Airfrance is over 2k for just one-way flying coach. 

Are the prices so high because im trying to order so early?


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

boi222 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Another question: when is a good time to order my plane tickets? I can't seem to find a affordable one-way (non-stop) ticket to Paris from a reputable airline, the only thing that comes up is XL Airways and they have horrible reviews. Airfrance is over 2k for just one-way flying coach.
> 
> Are the prices so high because im trying to order so early?


Try pricing the same flight but as part of a round-trip ticket (even if you'll never use the return.) Or, make the return your MUC->U.S. flight (called "open-jaw" ticket -- but still generally priced as not much higher (if higher at all) than a basic round-trip-- as long as you use the same airline both ways.)

But, in any case, avoid one-way international economy tickets-- always book round-trip for best pricing.


----------



## kat12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Drop off in Nice makes sense. 

I'm looking at Nice and CDG for a drop-off in May. Still deciding.

I drove in Florence years ago with my last ED, and I stayed at a small hotel outside the city center. I have read that there are new laws for parking in Florence that you may need to be aware of. Can't say I know any details, but you may want to look into if you are driving there. Parking at your hotel should be fine though.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

boi222 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Another question: when is a good time to order my plane tickets? I can't seem to find a affordable one-way (non-stop) ticket to Paris from a reputable airline, the only thing that comes up is XL Airways and they have horrible reviews. Airfrance is over 2k for just one-way flying coach.
> 
> Are the prices so high because im trying to order so early?


Try Openskies. Its an all-Biz class wing of British Airways that does Newark to Paris-Orly which is a lot less of a pain in the ass to get into Paris from. I know theres no dropoff there, but I get a lot of promotions from them and the deals are pretty good. Check it out :thumbup:


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

Meiac09 said:


> Try Openskies. Its an all-Biz class wing of British Airways that does Newark to Paris-Orly which is a lot less of a pain in the ass to get into Paris from. I know theres no dropoff there, but I get a lot of promotions from them and the deals are pretty good. Check it out :thumbup:


Thanks..but i just tried and gave me a quote of $3,280.20 ...this is a great deal if i wanted to fly biz though..


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

boi222 said:


> Thanks..but i just tried and gave me a quote of $3,280.20 ...this is a great deal if i wanted to fly biz though..


:yikes: They're usually offering 899 or so. The one other piece of advice I'd give you is that Delta has a JFK-Nice nonstop that can be either reasonable or ridiculous. With the sound of things, you're in the ridiculous season though...


----------



## fitzmarl (Jul 6, 2005)

*Pickpockets!*

Enjoy Paris and Versailles. Although I would skip that and tour more of Paris. Versailles is big, opulent, enormous gardens so if you like that go for it. But it will take a day to get there and back. During the course of which you will change from the subways to train and the same on the return. As concious as I thought I was traveling those, I still got picked. By the time I recognized what was happening, I jumped off the subway chased after the thief and was distracted by his partner who threw my wallet back sans cash. Credit cards, license intact so I was out the moeny. The pickpockets are everywhere particularly at the train stations, they work in pairs and they're fast. So wear a money belt or a little cash, cc and id and put everything else in the hotel safe and enjoy the trip.


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

fitzmarl said:


> Enjoy Paris and Versailles. Although I would skip that and tour more of Paris. Versailles is big, opulent, enormous gardens so if you like that go for it. But it will take a day to get there and back. During the course of which you will change from the subways to train and the same on the return. As concious as I thought I was traveling those, I still got picked. By the time I recognized what was happening, I jumped off the subway chased after the thief and was distracted by his partner who threw my wallet back sans cash. Credit cards, license intact so I was out the moeny. The pickpockets are everywhere particularly at the train stations, they work in pairs and they're fast. So wear a money belt or a little cash, cc and id and put everything else in the hotel safe and enjoy the trip.


wow, thanks for the heads up. Was your wallet in your front pocket or rear? i always keep my wallet in my front pocket and my jeans are slim fit, so its pretty snug, do you think that is safe enough? do i have to worry about theft when walking around with my SLR camera around too?


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

boi222 said:


> wow, thanks for the heads up. Was your wallet in your front pocket or rear? i always keep my wallet in my front pocket and my jeans are slim fit, so its pretty snug, do you think that is safe enough? do i have to worry about theft when walking around with my SLR camera around too?


Considering half of Asia is at the Palace at any given time, your SLR isn't a big deal. If you're paranoid you can buy a cut-resistant strap for it, if not you'll just like like the 3 million other hipsters in the Ile-de-France. If you're really paranoid you can get one of those pouch things that goes around your neck, but that will make you more of a target than anything.


----------



## fitzmarl (Jul 6, 2005)

*Pickpockets Part II*

Your front pocket should be fine. I wasn't that smart. A few other tips riding, entering and exiting the subways & trains: try to always grab a seat, stay away from the doors and get on and off fast. My pickpockets hit me while I was standing by the door holding on to a hand strap. One distracted me by pretending to look for something on the floor while the other picked my wallet. Probably took three seconds as the subway came into a stop. The camera will be fine. By the way, I can't wait to go back to Paris!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

fitzmarl said:


> Your front pocket should be fine. I wasn't that smart. A few other tips riding, entering and exiting the subways & trains: try to always grab a seat, stay away from the doors and get on and off fast. My pickpockets hit me while I was standing by the door holding on to a hand strap. One distracted me by pretending to look for something on the floor while the other picked my wallet. Probably took three seconds as the subway came into a stop. The camera will be fine. By the way, I can't wait to go back to Paris!


My wife learned the hard way that when on public transportation you should always wear your backpack backwards on your chest instead of your back and cross your arms over it. She had her wallet picked out of her backpack on the subway coming back from Circuit Gilles Villeneuve at the Grand Prix du Canada in Montreal a few years ago.

The perp got on the packed car, pretended to stumble and bump into a number of people, then suddenly ran out of the car at the last minute just as the warning sounded that the doors were going to close. Everyone thought that he was some rude jerk who didn't know where he was going. Walking up the stairs out of the subway I noticed that the zippers of my wife's backpack were opened about six inches. She said that she didn't leave her backpack open and when she checked she discovered her wallet was gone.

Another thing we learned: My wife and I both have the same Visa card and American Express card. With the Visa card you share the same account number so once we called Visa my card was no good either. With American Express you each have a unique account number so my card was still good. Always travel with more than one credit card and don't carry them both in the same place!


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

boi222 said:


> Updated Iternary:
> 
> Budget for everything: 8k for two people, does that sound realistic?
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any recommendations for a good spa place in any of these cities? Also, for attractions (i.e. museums), is there a place/website to get cheaper tickets?


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

boi222 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good spa place in any of these cities? Also, for attractions (i.e. museums), is there a place/website to get cheaper tickets?


Here's three options close to Munich:

http://www.frommers.com/destinations/munich/0099020936.html

We've found the Paris Museum Card to be a good value, especially as it allowed us to pop into any number of smaller museums for just a short period of time when if we were paying actual admission we would have passed them up. It includes a large number of museums, including Versailles, but if you don't go this route there used to be a combination train/admission ticket for Versailles that saved some money.

Museum pass: http://en.parismuseumpass.com/

A 3 day pass is EU39, and Versailles alone is EU18, the Louvre is EU10, and Orsay is EU9, that's almost the price right there, but the best part is you get to skip the normal lines, which can be crushingly long. They sell the passes at every museum on the list, so my advice is to find a small place close to where you're staying and buy it there, as the line will be short. On our last trip we really enjoyed the Branley as well as the Rodin Museum.


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

milepig said:


> Here's three options close to Munich:
> 
> http://www.frommers.com/destinations/munich/0099020936.html
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks!! For the spa in Munich, have you had personal experience with anyone of them?


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

boi222 said:


> Awesome. Thanks!! For the spa in Munich, have you had personal experience with anyone of them?


No personal experience in Munich area. Do be forwarned that most German spas are non-textile and mixed sex.


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you still going to Monaco? See your itenerary by day, but not clear on the date. I was there on my ED two years ago and spent the weekend there during the F1 race-that race is 27 May this year. Prices for hotels there are steep at that time-great parking across from Le Meridian Hotel. I caught up with another Fester doing his M3 ED there too. Can't wait to do another ED myself!


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

Addicted2Torque said:


> Are you still going to Monaco? See your itenerary by day, but not clear on the date. I was there on my ED two years ago and spent the weekend there during the F1 race-that race is 27 May this year. Prices for hotels there are steep at that time-great parking across from Le Meridian Hotel. I caught up with another Fester doing his M3 ED there too. Can't wait to do another ED myself!


Oh, darn...yes, i'm still going, but i wont be in Monaco till June...=(

How is self-parking in Monaco? Hard to find?


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

not too hard to find it's directly across from the hotel, if you look at the LeMeridian Hotel (Le Meridien Beach Plaza, 22 Avenue Princesse Grâce, 98000 Monaco) there is a road directly in front of the hotel, on google maps you will notice another road directly adjacent-that road is actually at a higher terrace level (very hilly small country as you know if you watch F1 race) the parking is underdround-actually under that adjacent road. The LeMeridian valets use a section of that lot as well-it cost me about $175 to park my car via the hotel for 3 days-it would have been less to self park. In Monaco I saw Ferraris parked on the side of the road overnight like you'd expect a Honda to be ;-)


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

finally took delivery today..more pics to come


----------

